# simulador de circuitos rf



## burrito25 (Sep 6, 2010)

amigos
alguien que me aconceje un buen simulador de circuitos rf


----------



## DGUERRERO (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola!
Yo tambien estoy buscando algo parecido, necesito librerias para proteus o livewire, o algun otro simulador que tengan los todos los IC´s de Holtec, como los HT9200, 9170, ht12e, etc...  y tambien IC´s como el 74LS154.


----------



## IVAN30393 (Abr 19, 2012)

descargen este simulador no lo e probado pero es para rf   (ads)Advance Design Sistem


----------

